# Ideal California Kingsnake viv size?



## Boon (Mar 28, 2010)

best sized vivariums for a cali kingsnake which is growing from hatchling.


----------



## Boon (Mar 28, 2010)

I haven't had a snake before and am wondering what are the best sized viv's for california kingsnake's and how many times they should be changed whilst they are growing from hatchling to adult.


----------



## **starry11** (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi there, 

I haven't kept Cali's before but have had a few other similar species. I'd probobaly recommend starting out in a 5 gallon tank about 16" x 8 x 10" and then when it's large enough you can move the snake into it's adult enclosure. From what I have read 3ft x 18" seems to be the standard. Some snake are more nervous and do better in smaller tanks and some do better in bigger, so perhaps a 4ft viv if it's a chilled snake. Some people would get another tank inbetween the starting and adult tank. If you want to you could get a cheap 2ft rub temporarily until it's big enough. But if you provide plenty of hiding spots and decorations in the adult tank to provide cover and make the snake feel safe as it get's used to it should be just fine. I did this with both my Corn's and it worked great.


----------



## Boon (Mar 28, 2010)

**starry11** said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I haven't kept Cali's before but have had a few other similar species. I'd probobaly recommend starting out in a 5 gallon tank about 16" x 8 x 10" and then when it's large enough you can move the snake into it's adult enclosure. From what I have read 3ft x 18" seems to be the standard. Some snake are more nervous and do better in smaller tanks and some do better in bigger, so perhaps a 4ft viv if it's a chilled snake. Some people would get another tank inbetween the starting and adult tank. If you want to you could get a cheap 2ft rub temporarily until it's big enough. But if you provide plenty of hiding spots and decorations in the adult tank to provide cover and make the snake feel safe as it get's used to it should be just fine. I did this with both my Corn's and it worked great.


thanks a lot, great help:2thumb:


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Perhaps start with a faunarium thats about 30cm long and move up to a 35L rub or something equivalent when its a bit bigger, then into a 50/64L Rub.

Otherwise start with the faunarium and move to a 3ft viv, perhaps upgrading in future to something a bit bigger.


----------

